# Ww2 plane diagrams needed



## Kai Stemm (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello,
I'm a foamcore modeler and I need some drawings of the exterior of aircraft from any nation during ww2
Could you please hook me up with some.
Thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2016)

Google search my friend.

https://www.google.com.sa/search?si....2265.0..0i131k1j0i10k1j0i22i30k1.fE4N_P362HI


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm looking for something more primary source 
But thank you


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2016)

More primary?

Thor provided you with a wealth of aircraft diagram websites, especially the Pinterest gallery...how much more primary do you want?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

Perhaps these diagrams have to be drawn with a magic pencil in 3D.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry it appears I'm incompetent and sorry to bother you


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Not incompetent, we just need more info on what you want. There is a wealth of info on this site.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

Agree with Geo.


----------

